# 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte



## heppo8 (3. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe pcgameshardware-community,

leider konnte ich zu meinem Problem nichts finden, was mich weiter bringt, daher versuche ich es auf diesem Weg mit der Hoffnung, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann:

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Grafikkarte "Gigabyte G1 1060 GTX 6GB" gekauft. Diese benötigt einen PCIe 8-Pin Anschluss.

Mein Netzteil "Corsair HX520W" hat aber nur 2x 6Pin (es ist auch kein Pin aufteilbar bzw. abtrennbar).

Da ich ungern mein Netzteil austauschen will, habe ich mir einen Adapter von 6Pin auf 6+2 Pin gekauft. 

Meine Frage ist nun, welche Alternative die bessere ist.

Variante 1: Ich stecke den 6+2 Adapter auf einen 6Pin-Strang meines Netzteils und nutze somit nur einen Strang (habe ja eigentlich 2x 6Pin)
Variante 2: Ich nehme einen Strang mit den 6Pin und von meinem 6+2pin Adapter die 2 Pins (somit sind 6Pins vom Adapter ungenutzt)

Gibt es dabei Unterschiede? Bzw. ist eine Variante besser oder gefährlicher?

Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln und würde mich deshalb sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Schon einmal herzlichen Dank!

Grüße
heppo8


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Wie alt ist denn das Netzteil?


----------



## HamaSmith (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Hola,

entweder -> Dual Molex 4pin IDE zu 8 Pin PCI-E Stromkabel fur: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder -> StarTech.com 15cm SATA Strom auf 8 pin PCI Express: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Wobei das wahrscheinlich nicht die günstigesten Adapter sind.


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Sicher das das nicht PCI-E 6+2 Pin und nicht 2x6 sind ?Das ist ja ein Unterschied.
Weil hier bei Connectors 6+2 steht was für mich ein 8ter wäre
Corsair HX520W Review >> Page 3 - Specification & Features - Overclockers Club


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Wenn man hier nachliest, hast Du Kabel mit 6+2 PIN und da jede 12V mit 18A abgesichert ist, reicht ein Kabel völlig aus.
Da es am Netzteil aber nur ein 6-PIN Anschluss ist, scheint eine Brücke von zweimal 6PIN auf einmal 8PIN sinnvoll.
Corsair HX520W: Netzteil-Testsieger aus Ausgabe 08/2008 als Abopramie verfugbar - Bildergalerie, Bild 3

War mal ein schönes Netzteil, bleibt die Frage, wie lange es schon im Gebrauch ist.


----------



## heppo8 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Zuerst einmal besten Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

sorry, ich bin leider nicht so sehr bewandert mit den Anschlüssen.

Ich habe 2 Stränge aus meinem Modularen Netzteil. Jeder davon hat einen 6-Pin-PCIe, d.h. 2 mal 6 Pin-PCIe. Für die Grafikkarte brauche ich aber 8 Pin PCI.

Vielleicht ist es so etwas klarer?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Zum Alter kann ich leider nichts sagen, habe den PC vor einem halben Jahr gebraucht gekauft


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

So etwas wäre sinnvoll:
Stromkabel 2x6pin auf 8pin PCI Express kaufen | PC:MediaStore Aschaffenburg
2x 6-Pin PNY PCIe to 1x PCIe 8-Pin Power Y-Splitter cable for Quadro/Tesla cards LN76044 - QSP-PWSUPL8P | SCAN UK

Ich suche mal weiter, ob ich es bei einem hiesigen seriösen Händler finde
Sowas ist üpbrigens tabu: DELOCK Kabel Power PCIE 6 Pin Bu > 8 Pin St PCIE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

...


----------



## amdahl (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*



heppo8 schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal besten Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> sorry, ich bin leider nicht so sehr bewandert mit den Anschlüssen.
> 
> ...



Sicher dass du da nicht die falschen Enden der PCIe-Kabel in der Hand hältst? Also die Seite die ins Netzteil kommt...


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Ok dann sind es doch 2x6 Pin komisch, weil das etwas missverständlich beschrieben wird auf der Seite die ich verlinkt habe.Dort steht ja 6+2
Dann doch ein Adapter


----------



## markus1612 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Also mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Adapter immer ein Anzeichen dafür sind, dass ein neues Netzteil nötig ist, würde ich das Netzteil so oder so mal austauschen.
Das Teil ist seit 2006! auf Geizhals gelistet und damit komplett ungeeignet für aktuelle Hardware.


----------



## heppo8 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Jap, bin ich sicher. Davor war ne ZOTAC gtx970 mit 2*6 Pins PCIe eingebaut. Ich denke der Besitzer vor mir wird sich diese Kabel extra dafür gekauft haben.

Ich habe zwar auch schon nach den Anschlüssen des Netzteils geschaut, allerdings versteh ich nicht all zu viel davon.


----------



## amdahl (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Ich schließe mich mal dem Tenor an: Bevor du jetzt auch noch Geld für Adapter in die Hand nimmst wäre es wirklich an der Zeit das Teil zu ersetzen:
be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Evt. hat er die 8 Pin nur nicht mitgegeben
Weil hier verkauft jemand eins und da steht auch wieder was von 8 Pin.Suche ersatz kabel für Corsair HX520W - The Corsair User Forums
Verkaufe gebrauchtem voll funktionsfähige Corsair 520W Netzteil CMPSU-520HX .

Netzteil hat Kabel mit 4 Pin, Kabel mit 8 Pin, Kabel mit 24 Pin, Kabel für IDE-Laufwerke und 2 Kabel für Sata-Laufwerke.

Netzteil funktioniert einwandfrei.
Naja hilft dir nicht weiter


----------



## mgiceman311 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Ziemlich alt und angestaubt...

Corsair HX520W: Netzteil-Testsieger aus Ausgabe 08/2008 als Abopramie verfugbar


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*



amdahl schrieb:


> Bevor du jetzt auch noch Geld für Adapter in die Hand nimmst wäre es wirklich an der Zeit das Teil zu ersetzen:


Ein Adapter kostet 5,-€, ein neues Netzteil 50,-€.  Nicht jeder hat das Geld offen rumliegen. Das Netzteil iust alt, Versagen möglich, ich würde es auch wechseln, aber die Entscheidung wird der TE treffen.


----------



## amdahl (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Und damit er die richtige Entscheidung trifft machen wir ihm Empfehlungen. Warum du versuchst es so hinzudrehen als würde ich ihn zu irgend etwas nötigen?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Adapter kostet 5,-€, ein neues Netzteil 50,-€.  Nicht jeder hat das Geld offen rumliegen. Das Netzteil iust alt, Versagen möglich, ich würde es auch wechseln, aber die Entscheidung wird der TE treffen.



Wenn durch die schnellen Lastwechsel abstürze beim alten Netzteil auftreten ist dem TE aber auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## heppo8 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten, wirklich Klasse zu sehen wie einem hier geholfen wird. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass dieses Netzteil  es gut verkraften würde. Allerdings höre ich raus, dass es sinnvoll ist etwas mehr in die Hand zu nehmen für ein neues. 

Ich habe noch einen 50€ Gutschein von Amazon rumliegen. Vielleicht lässt sich da für 50-60€ ein schönes Bequiet NT kaufen. Was mich zur nächsten Frage bringt: sind bei so einem Netzteil werksseitig alle relevanten Kabel dabei, oder kann ich da gleich wieder in neue NT Kabel investieren? Bin froh über konkrete Tipps und Empfehlungen 

Aus Interesse würde mich aber trotzdem brennend interessieren, welche Variante sinnvoller wäre (angenommen ich will verübergehend den Adapter noch nutzen).

Gruß
Heppo


----------



## amdahl (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Die Netzteile die wir hier empfehlen kommen mit allen Kabeln die du brauchst. Und noch ein paar mehr die du nicht brauchst


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*



heppo8 schrieb:


> Mein Netzteil "Corsair HX520W" hat aber nur 2x 6Pin (es ist auch kein Pin aufteilbar bzw. abtrennbar).
> 
> Da ich ungern mein Netzteil austauschen will, habe ich mir einen Adapter von 6Pin auf 6+2 Pin gekauft.


Nach fast 20 Jahren kann man das aber schon mal machen.

Da sind die Kondensatoren sicher nicht mehr ganz gesund.
Und die Technik ist für moderne Komponenten eh nicht geeignet.

Kurz:
Damit wirst dir erst mal das Netzteil und dann die HArdware schrotten...

Das 400W be quiet Pure Power 10 sollte mehr als ausreichend sein...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Adapter kostet 5,-€, ein neues Netzteil 50,-€.  Nicht jeder hat das Geld offen rumliegen. Das Netzteil iust alt, Versagen möglich, ich würde es auch wechseln, aber die Entscheidung wird der TE treffen.


Und ein neuer, halbwegs brauchbares Board mit Speicher und GraKa um die 500€.
Ja, macht total Sinn am Netzteil zu sparen.

Kannst du endlich mal mit dem Unsinn aufhören?!


----------



## heppo8 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*

Da ich einen Gutschein von Amazon für 50€ übrig habe, würde ich mir dort gerne ein Netzteil besorgen (auch wenn alternate und mindfactory da eig meine Favoriten sind)

Ich weiß leider nichtmehr auswendig, welche Komponenten genau verbaut sind. Aber vielleicht bringt das etwas um den groben Verbrauch abschätzen zu können:
- UMOX SSD 240 GB
- HDD 250 GB
- Raijintek Aidos Tower Kühler
- Gigabyte G1 GTX 1060 6GB
- 16 Gb DDR3
- Intel i7 4790 auf einem 1150er Sockel

Ich habe hier zwei gefunden und bin wieder mal auf eure Hilfe angewiesen  Habe gehört, dass Seasonic auch gute NT baut, also gerne weitere Empfehlungen um die 50€ 

 1) be quiet! BN241 System Power 8 80+ PC ATX Netzteil 500W schwarz, 55€

be quiet! BN241 System Power 8 80+ PC ATX Netzteil 500W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

2) be quiet! BN259 PC Netzteil ATX 550W System Power B8 80+ schwarz, 55€

be quiet! BN259 PC Netzteil ATX 550W System Power B8: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Da viel von Kabelanschlüssen, allerdings konnte ich nichts finden, dass auch entsprechende Kabel dabei sind. 

Was haltet ihr von den Teilen? Leider kann ich nicht erkennen um welches Moatherboard es sich handelt (nicht, dass es da auch noch Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt *verzweifel*)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe: 2x6 Pin auf 1x8 Pin Grafikkarte*



heppo8 schrieb:


> Aus Interesse würde mich aber trotzdem brennend interessieren, welche Variante sinnvoller wäre (angenommen ich will verübergehend den Adapter noch nutzen).


Ich habe es Dir oben schon verlinkt, es sollte ein 2 x 6 PIN auf 1 x 8 PIN Kabel sein. Allerdings hebelst Du damit Dein Sicherungskonzept aus, weil das Netzteil drei separate 17A Sicherungen hat. Ruf doch einfach mal bei Corsair an, ob es die Kabel als Ersatzteil gibt, denn original war es ein 6+2 Kabel. Parallel würde ich auch den Verkäufer fragen
Stromkabel 2x6pin auf 8pin PCI Express kaufen | PC:MediaStore Aschaffenburg

Hast Du die Originalrechnung und weißt, wie alt es ist. Das Netzteil gibt es seit neun Jahren, wenn es so alt ist, wäre das nicht gut, verkauft wurde es aber bis 2014. Dann wäre es problemlos zu nutzen.



heppo8 schrieb:


> Da ich einen Gutschein von Amazon für 50€ übrig  habe, würde ich mir dort gerne ein Netzteil besorgen (auch wenn  alternate und mindfactory da eig meine Favoriten sind)
> 
> Ich weiß leider nichtmehr auswendig, welche Komponenten genau verbaut  sind. Aber vielleicht bringt das etwas um den groben Verbrauch  abschätzen zu können:
> - UMOX SSD 240 GB
> ...


Für die Hardware reicht ein gutes 400W Netzteil. Wenn Du allerdings mit einer stärkeren Grafikkarte liebäugelst, wären auch 500W sinnvoll.

Empfehlen würde ich dieses Netzteil, Amazone ist aber definitiv zu teuer. Kannst Du den Gutschein in Geld zurück verwandeln?
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Januar 2018)

Nimm kein System Power, die sind laut und einfach nicht so gut.
Ein Pure Power wäre die bessere Wahl in dem Preisbereich.

be quiet! Pure Power 10 ATX 400W PC Netzteil BN272: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Da ist alles dabei was du brauchst


----------



## heppo8 (3. Januar 2018)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps und Empfehlungen, waren sehr hilfreich.
In dem Fall sollte mein System mit 400 Watt auskommen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Ich dachte immer, dass die anderen Komponenten neben der Grafikkarte sehr viel schlucken und daher bei meinen Komponenten 500Watt notwenig sind. Aber in dem Fall wurde ich eines besseren belehrt 

Mein momentaner Favorit ist daher: be quiet! BN230 Straight Power E10 Netzteil 400W ATX 2.4 

be quiet! BN230 Straight Power E10 Netzteil 400W ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## markus1612 (3. Januar 2018)

Das E10 kannst du nehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2018)

L10 oder E10 nehmen. Alles andere wäre auch veraltet.


----------



## heppo8 (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

nochmals herzlichen Dank für all eure Infos und Hilfe.  Ich glaube es war die richtige Entscheidung nicht an dem Netzteil zu sparen und keinen Adapter zu verwenden. 

Ich habe nun das E10 straight Power 400 Watt NT gekauft und werde mich ggf nochmals melden (ich gehe aber davon aus, dass ich es schon hinbekomme das Teil umzubauen  )

Gruß
heppo


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2018)

Das E10 ist ein gutes Netzteil.


----------

